
The people behind JavaScript: Allen Wirfs-Brock - sveingjoby
https://javascript.christmas/2019/6
======
matsemann
Kudos to him. For all the flack JS gets, ES2015 was a huge boon to the
ecosystem and pretty nice.

> _I 've spent most of the last two years working on an in depth technical
> history of the evolution of JavaScript/ECMAScript from 1995 through 2015._

It would be interesting to read. How things came to be the way they are. It's
actually quite impressive that the various browsers/companies/etc manage to
cooperate at all.

